# My wonderful kitty



## ShadowCat24 (Feb 8, 2018)

This is just an appreciation post to my heart cat.
I'd always called myself a dog person before (I'm now an animal person). I'd never had a cat until I met my girl on the porch when I was 15. She was hunting for food and though she ran when she saw me, she stopped and looked into my eyes for a long moment when I said "Wait!" without thinking. We had a connection.
Trust didn't happen immediately. Although she became a bit more comfortable every time she saw me, there were no big breakthroughs until she had her first litter. One kitten was extremely friendly and came over to be pet and held. Shadow decided to follow him.
From then on, we had a bond. I'll never forget when she introduced me to her fourth (and last feral) litter. She rubbed against my legs and then walked away, but turned back and meowed at me. I followed her to the back of a house, where she sat down and meowed one time. Instantly, four kittens popped out and ran to see her. I've never felt such a connection with an animal before.
Shadow lives inside now. Her fifth litter was her last, and they were born inside as housecats. She has grown quite a bit larger and loves to spend entire days sleeping in the sun. She rules over the dogs and curls up in the passenger seat if we ever have to drive somewhere. She's not just my heart cat, she's my heart animal.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing such a heartfeltl story about your "heart" cat. Shadow has a beautiful expressive face and eyes and I can see the love and trust in them for you. She certainly is as you describe: _wonderful!_


----------

